# Fixed blade broadhead help



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Looking to invest in some fixed blade broadheads. Here's my mindset: I would like to find something that pentetrates well for hogs. Thus it will also work for deer. (these are the two animals I will be targeting). I would like a 4 blade for the wound channel it creates. I would also like to stay away from anything over 125gr so I won't have to tinker with my bow. So after that long thought, does anybody have any suggestions? I've thought about the Razor Tricks, Muzzy Phantoms, and SteelForce Phatheads.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Slick tricks work well for me. I killed two hogs where I completely severed a shoulder bone in half on the exit side this year.


----------



## pathmaker (Oct 7, 2004)

Try the Shuttle T-lock. I went throught several fixed blades before settling on this one. Flies like a field point and has awesome penetration. I have killed both deer and hogs with it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Hogs are not a "unicorn" so to speak. Just remember to aim a little lower and forward than you would a deer.

As far as bh's, im shooting 55 pounds, 27.5 draw, a good COC head will do the job. I personally shoot 100gr G5 Strikers. Love hunting pigs, hit them in the right spot, they wont go far, just be sure your broadheads are sharp.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Can't help you on the 4 blades. I only have experience with a compound bow with Shuttle T-locks and Slick Tricks, both of which will do the job on deer and hogs and fly like a field point.

Good luck with your quest.

TH


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

afishinman14 said:


> Looking to invest in some fixed blade broadheads. Here's my mindset: I would like to find something that pentetrates well for hogs. Thus it will also work for deer. (these are the two animals I will be targeting). I would like a 4 blade for the wound channel it creates. I would also like to stay away from anything over 125gr so I won't have to tinker with my bow. So after that long thought, does anybody have any suggestions? I've thought about the Razor Tricks, Muzzy Phantoms, and SteelForce Phatheads.


 If you tune your bow out any of your fixed blades will fly with your FP's . You need to tune your rig with some magnus snuffers or another big head .After that any fixed blades will fly good including muzzy's. Give me a call and I can explain the process fo ya...............DC


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Whatever head you choose, not only your bow but EACH arrow must be tuned to the head in order to get good arrow flight. I've ben at this 30+yrs now and can say I've only shot a 4 n 5 blade head less than a yr, I shot Thunderheads up untill 2 yrs back, proshop was out of replacement heads so I switched to the T locks, both the THs n T locks are 3 bladed with a chisel point. I've never shot the heads mentioned in the other post because I just have been well pleased with the above and yes I have shot THRU a deers backbone n shoulder blades along with the same on hogs with very little damage to the head. I would NOT want a small head when shooting hogs, the hole will plug up with fat and leave less n less blood the farther he goes....WW


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

100 Grain 4blade SLICK TRICKS are the way to go love them


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Fixed heads*

I was shooting a Slick Trick Magnum a few weeks ago and was dissapointed in what I found after my shot. The main blade (larger blade) was missing from the head leaving only the smaller blade on the head. The head did its job but I dont know how the head came apart.

The head does fly well.

These things happen but I will probably go back to my Thunderheads.. No issues with Thunderheads for years.. As most instances changes arent always good, just changes.

Control what you can.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Slick Tricks*

Slick Trick 100gr magnums. Never been disapointed. They fly very well and have been super durable.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I really like slick tricks,but my go to head is the 115 4 blade muzzy.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I see lots of people are recommending the Slick Tricks, has anybody tried the Razor Trick as well? It's a COC and I was curious if anyone might have seen a difference in results. I shoot with a 30" draw at 66lbs by the way. Carbon Express 350s. Got some force behind my arrows.

Also, the input is and replies are awesome. Thanks everyone so far, its broadening my choices haha.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Can't beat a zwickey- they have been doing it for decades. , or if you want to spend a little more money go with Fred Eichler's Muzzey Phantom- great broadhead.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

slick trick!


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Afishinman14:
With that 30 inch draw and 66 lbs of pull you can pick any of 20 fixed blade heads and kill griz. Most recently, the G5 Strykers have shot very well for me. Any of the Tricks will work out of your set up just as well, and, of course these are four blade heads. Same can be said for a tuned bow plus Muzzy, NAP, Magnus, Shuttle T heads. Heck, the Shuttle T's might out shoot all of em, but, what a funky blade to try to sharpen.
Blade/head failure; it seems like it will eventually happen to any head. I've been lucky with all of the heads mentioned.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

muzzy 75, or the new mx-3 75 muzzy works great no need for coc or 4 blade unless you just have to have it. it would be a slick trick if i just had to have a 4 blade


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

125gr Magnus Buzzcut. Shaving sharp out of the package. Fly great from my bow and have a lifetime "no questions asked" warranty. I have killed two hogs and 4 deer in the last two seasons with them. Will plum zip through an animal


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I shoot thunderhead 100 grain but David the owner of Sante Fe Achery recommended I think it was Muzzy fixed blade. Planning on getting some 100 grain so I can shoot both Thunderhead and Muzzy next year. I really like my thunderheads they have great penetration and fly well. Here is a thunderhead kill my wife videoed.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

JuanGrande said:


> Slick Trick 100gr magnums. Never been disapointed. They fly very well and have been super durable.


I second this. I have shot them for years. Some actual heads for years. Another option is the RazorTrick, They fly just like the magnums but are cut on contact which will be advantageous with hogs.


----------

